# GET works but POST doesn't



## brianbenson (Sep 29, 2006)

The initial static page of my website opens but moving from there to the next page via a POST method just stops.
The CGI program is visible in Taskmanager on the webserver but it never finishes and doesn't deliver anything to the client.
What is stopping it working?
Some background,
The website was working ok for many months behind a BT router (without firewall).
The BT router failed and I tried to replace it with a Netgear DG834PN (which includes a firewall) - after much messing with the configuration I never got it past the state described above ie cant get beyond opening page on website.
Replaced the BT router with a new one but the problem remains.
I guess I changed something while trying to set up the Netgear router, but I don't know what!
All suggestions welcome.

Brian


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

What webbrowser are you using? As far as the router with the firewall, they probably have a setting that can block certain requests (java, activex, cookies, etc). See if these are being blocked. Check the error/access logs to see if something strange is happening. Can you access the web server internally and see if you still have this same problem?


----------



## brianbenson (Sep 29, 2006)

Skie said:


> What webbrowser are you using? As far as the router with the firewall, they probably have a setting that can block certain requests (java, activex, cookies, etc). See if these are being blocked. Check the error/access logs to see if something strange is happening. Can you access the web server internally and see if you still have this same problem?


I have tried it with IE and Firefox (and lots of outsiders with unknown browsers have tried it) it allways stops at the same point.
The router with firewall is now out of service but I don't think it was blocking those requests, anyway it cannot now be causing the problem.
Apache (2.0) error logs show 'Premature end of script headings'.
I get the same problem accessing the website with IE on the webserver.

Brian


----------

